# Ridgid Magswitch featherboard



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I wanted to review this neat little tool because I think it is a great product. I bought it about 6 months ago and have been using it regularly since. It does its job very well, is easy to use, and doesn't shift on me. I have dropped it several times and the magnets still work great and the featherboard really improves my safety on the tablesaw. 
My only complaints are the price and a quirk mentioned below. If I remember correctly this tool was 30 or 40 dollars at HD. Even though, I would buy it again and plan to buy a couple more when I can, I wish it was a little cheaper. The other thing that I wish they would change is the direction of the rotation of the knobs. They rotate clockwise to lock into place so when you feed the wood if you hit the rubber coated knobs they will occasionally spin couterclockwise and unlock. This is rare but annoying. Using pushsticks usually avoids this, but I still hit them sometimes. If they rotated couterclockwise to lock it would eliminate this. Minor but it's something to mention. I
I don't know who came up with these first, Ridgid or Magswitch, but they're a great tool. If Magswitch is as good as Ridgid's, then I will definitely look into some of their safety devices too. Hope this helps anyone who is on the fence about buying one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great tool!*

I agree and like mine as well, but as you say pricey. Never had the experiece you had with unlocking however. I don't use mine on the table saw much, mostly router table. I have some of these:
http://www.wttool.com/category-exec/category_id/21210
They do not come off unless released with the switch. 
Harbor Freight used to have them, not now.
FYI :thumbsup: bill


----------

